# How big are study scores?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have mostly full scores, I have never used a study score before, I'm thinking of grabbing one or two, but I need to know if they're like miniature scores or not.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Depends on how big your study is.  I've always thought that "study scores" were those pocket-sized ones -- like 4x5 inches -- but miniatures and studies may be two different things.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Pocket scores are roughly the size of paper back books. Depending on who prints it. Eulenberg, Universal, Sikorski...all about the same and are great for the casual score reader or informed concert-goer.

Study scores are usually about 3-4 times larger, cannot be put in a pocket, are easier on the eyes. Again, different publishers have different size. My Boosey study scores are about 8 x 10, sometimes larger.

Both pocket and study scores are generally photo reductions of the full size score, and these are big, depending on publisher and composer, work, etc. They have one quality that makes them essential for conducting: they lie flat when opened - or they should. Some are spiral bound, but not all. Kalmus full size scores aren't and I've never had trouble using them. They are also often quite expensive. The Luck's score for Nutcracker lists at $230! Fortunately, I got a pristine copy on Ebay for a fourth of that. Still pricey.

There was a time years ago when pocket scores were really cheap and sometimes badly printed. I have Pro Art pocket scores (spiral bound, too!) of warhorses like New World Symphony, Franck d minor, Tchaik 6th and others that I paid only $1.25 for (this was 50 years ago). But now, a pocket score can run upwards of $20, which is a shame since it makes so much music inaccessible to students and others. Maybe it's IMSLP's fault, I don't know.


----------



## conductorx (Jun 10, 2018)

It depends on the size of the score. My study score of Durufles Requiem is almost letter size. Other study scores of mine are pocket size.
My favorite study score needs to be portable and have plenty of space for notes.


----------



## NjaP (Jun 7, 2018)

It depends. Two that I have from the publisher Boosey 7 Hawkes are 5.3 x 7 inches


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently borrowed a Dover collection of music by Smetana from my library , consisting of 4 excerpts from the "Bartered Bride " and "The Moldau " & From Bohemia's Meadows and Forests from Ma Vlast . 

This was a miniature score, which I hadn't been aware of Dover offering . But it was perfectly clear and legible anyway . I hope there are more of these available from them . It would be perfect for taking to a concert where the same music is being played .


----------

